# Goodreads sharing of non-amazon books



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been asked and answered - I can't find the post, if it has. My question is: with the new software on the PW1, that brought us Goodreads integration, I am able to share to Goodreads from within a book that I purchased from Amazon, but books from other sources have the Goodreads option greyed out when I attempt to share. Is there any workaround for that? A setting I could tweak in Calibre? I do already have that set to "enable sharing" in the Calibre preferences for converting files to .mobi -- just wondering if anyone else is successfully sharing non-Amazon books to Goodreads from their PW1s...

Thanks!
-webhill


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think so . . . I think for books not from Amazon you'll just have to go directly to GR on your 'puter.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably not, for the same reasons that your highlights and notes of a non-Amazon book won't show up at kindle.amazon.com. Regardless of whether they are side loaded or sent to your Kindle cloud, they don't show up there. Personally, I don't think there any technical reason why this has to be the case, I think it's just another way for Amazon to discourage people from getting their books from other sources.   As much as I love my Kindle, Amazon really can be the epitome of capitalist pigs sometimes.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Since you're using Calibre, one thing that might "fool" it is to put Amazon's ASIN for the given book in the metadata - I believe in the ISBN area. I know it's been mentioned as a potential fix for some other issue. Could be worth a try.


----------

